# أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..



## سيمو ستايل (10 ديسمبر 2012)

السلآم عليكمم ورحمة الله وبركآته ..
*أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*
*كوني الآجمممل والآرقى بـ آنآقتكك ونعومتك من خلآل بضآعتنآ*
*الجمييلة والجذآبةة بنعومتهآ وفخآآآمة جودتهآ ..*
*اليككككم منتجآتنآآ ..*​ 








 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 



*طريقة طلب المنتج:*
*ارسآل رسآلة الى هذآ البريد الآكتروني (* [email protected] *) فيه مآ يلي..*​ 
*رقم المنتج:*
*المقاس:*
*الكمية:*
*البريد الاكتروني:*
*رقم الجوال:*
*موقع منزلك بالتفصيل لسكان مدينة الرياض فقط:*
*مدينة الرياض مخرج (.......) طريق (.......) حي (.......) ممر (.......) رقم المنزل (.......)*​ 

( اما لسكان خارج الرياض التوصيل بـ زاججل .. )​ 



*ملآحظة هآمة:*
*1_ التوصيل الى منزلك فقط لسكان الرياض.*
*2_ التوصيل الى منزلك اذآ هو قريب بـ 20 r.s امآ اذآ بعيد بـ 30 r.s .*​ 


*والله ولي التوفيييق ..*​


----------



## tjarksa (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اختي ياليت تضعي رقم خاص بالاعلانات في نهائيه الاعلان 
حتى يسهل على المتسوق الوصول الي
بضاعتك وسرعه الطلب .


----------



## سيمو ستايل (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

سبحآن الله وبحمده سبحآن الله العظيم..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

سبحآن الله وبحمده سبحآن الله العظيم..


----------



## جوو الرياض (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

جميل جداْ 
بالتوفيق لك ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## سيمو ستايل (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## سيمو ستايل (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## سيمو ستايل (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## سيمو ستايل (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------



## سيمو ستايل (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أزيآء مميزة وآنيقة جدآ تصلك من امريكآ بـ آسعار خيالية ..*

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينآ محمد ..


----------

